# Synodontis petricola



## saltycraw (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone keep these guys? Setting up a 75 planted and want something different on the bottom other than corys. Will they eat smaller fish like tetras or raasboras? What about adult amano shrimp? Do they dig? Any info please.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Synodontis Petricola*

They will eat anything that fits their mouths and they can catch. Rasboras would certainly fit their mouth but can they catch them, I guess at night, yes! Tetras maybe onces they are full grown but I guess they would be safe. Shrimp, they ware their natural food. Large amanos and small synodontis would be okay, but not sure onces they grow.

Maybe a smaller catfish or one with a smaller mouth like: Hoplosternum thoracatum, Tatia's, kuhlii''s or Brochis'


----------



## saltycraw (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Synodontis Petricola*

Thanks Johan, I dont know why I asked about Amanos haha of course they would get eaten. I have concidered Kuhlii's and I am not familiar with Tatia's.


----------

